# My show goats for 2021-2022 and our success



## Leilani (Dec 9, 2020)

Hey y’all I should introduce myself , my name is Leilani and I have been a goat showman for 3 years , I would like to share how my boys this year did !
3 grand champion with my big goat 
2 reserve champion 1 with big goat 1 with small goat 
6 first places 
4 2nd places and rest were 3rd or 4th 
I also showed both goats at 2 day show in Waco heart of texas , my big guy got 6th our of 19 or 20 on the 1st day of the show 
small guy 1st and 2nd photos and big guy is last 2


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats!! I don't know anything about meat goats (I'm a dairy girl), but those boys look really nice! 😍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice boys! I'm a moderator and I edited your post to remove your last name. Safer for you.


----------



## Leilani (Dec 9, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Very nice boys! I'm a moderator and I edited your post to remove your last name. Safer for you.


Thank you !!


----------



## Leilani (Dec 9, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congrats!! I don't know anything about meat goats (I'm a dairy girl), but those boys look really nice! 😍


Thank you so much 😊


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful herd! Congratulations on the wins!


----------



## Leilani (Dec 9, 2020)

Goatastic43 said:


> Beautiful herd! Congratulations on the wins!


Thank you 😊


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Congratulations on the wins, they are some really nice goats. do you raise them or buy them from a breeder?


----------



## Leilani (Dec 9, 2020)

Goats2Greedy said:


> Congratulations on the wins, they are some really nice goats. do you raise them or buy them from a breeder?


Buy from our breeder mark ebeling in burnet Texas , he has a good amount of success under his name


----------

